# Easy way of removing staples?



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in the middle of re-felting my pool table and I've already removed close to a million staples! All I have left are the 2 side rail bumpers - the long ones. After the table top and 2 short rails, my fingers are killing me. I've been using the stab-and-lift method with a sharpened flathead screwdriver. I've been thinking that some hogring pliers or something similar might work, but maybe not with the deep staples and fabric.

Any ideas? I have to re finish the tops of the rails too, so I still have a bit of work to do and I need to get this done soon.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup, it's called an upholstery staple and tack remover. You should be able to find one anyplace that sells upholstery supplies. 
You hook the fork on the tip under the staple and push down to lever it out, lots easier than pulling up with your screwdriver.


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

Perhaps a very sharp hand held scraper and just lope them off.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Flat screwdriver, needle nose pliers


----------



## 31b (Apr 20, 2008)

side cutters (*****) work pretty well


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

how about this guy:





























If you Google staple removers and browse through the images, you will see many different types of staple removers.


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

nap said:


> how about this guy:
> 
> 
> If you Google staple removers and browse through the images, you will see many different types of staple removers.


That, is one pretty tool!

- pete


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks! It didn't even occur to me until now to use the staple remover right in front of me! I finaly finished and made my first break at around midnight this morning. If there is a next time I will just build the whole thing from scratch! There's that saying about polishing a turd...

I keep saying this, but I will post pictures soon. I promise. :yes:


----------

